# Grapefruit Juice.....



## Primrose83 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have heard many great things about GFJ while while trying to conceive .....What are all your experiences with it ? Please do share  ...I have started taking aroun 1 cup a day . I usually Ovulate cd16 or 17 but my OPKs turned positive on CD 14 and ( I had quit taking the juice when i go my 1st possitive)CD15 seemed to be neg which is unusal for me cause i usually show positive for atleast 4 days ....then lastnight i decided to take a cup of juice before bed time and then test again this morning and i got another positive and it is day cd17 .Wondering what is up with that? Can Grapfruit Juice turn HPT and Or OPK possitive falsely ???? CD was pos 15 and 16 neg and then 17 another pos .Anyone else experience this?


----------



## yellowbutterfly (Feb 26, 2008)

I just started drinking grapefruit juice last cycle and this one. I was under the impression that it is used to increase EWCM before and during ovulation. Unfortunately, it hasn't been working - but since I like the taste of grapefruit juice and it hasn't caused a negative change in my cycles I'll keep drinking it. I've been drinking 1 cup a day with my breakfast. Maybe it takes a few cycles before it works.

From your post, it sounds like grapefruit juice is altering your hormone levels. Could it be something else other than grapefruit juice? I couldn't imagine grapefruit juice alone doing that to a cycle.









Are you taking any medications on a daily basis? I have heard that there are certain medications that grapefruit juice is contraindicated with. Here's a link http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/food-and-nutrition/AN00413

It's also possible that you are just having a "weird cycle" this month, to parden the phrase. Every once in a while my cycle is just out of whack for a month and I never know why. You could keep using it but if you have another weird cycle then go off the grapefruit juice and see if your cycles improve. Maybe it's more potent than we realize. Hopefully someone else here knows more about the effects of it or has had experience with it. Good luck to you.


----------



## Primrose83 (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for commenting back ...This is my 2nd cycle using it 1st one i did see a big change in ewcm but not with this last one ...i had a very positive opk test for CD14 and then on cd15 and 16 neg and showing CD17 very positive again ....Nope not on any medications of any sort ,so not sure what was going on Like you said probably just a wacky cycle month for me lol


----------



## yellowbutterfly (Feb 26, 2008)

I thought maybe there would be other moms here that would be drinking it while trying to conceive but I just realized that maybe more moms who are actively trying to conceive right now would see your question if it was moved to the Trying to Conceive forum. I'm curious about any possible effects from grapefruit juice myself and was hoping someone else might know.


----------

